# ID these sunglasses/glasses please



## Kittie LaRoche

Does anybody know what brand/style this is?  





Tried searching the web but all I got are "Inspired by Mr. & Mrs. Smith" glasses  

TIA


----------



## acegirl

I'm pretty sure those are Oliver Peoples sunglasses.  The model is Commander.  You can find them on the OP website..lots of different colors available.  They have a smaller looking version called Nitro.  
Hope that helps!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Love these can anyone tell me the designer?


----------



## [vogue]

looks like tom ford or marc jacobs


----------



## right_in2

tom ford or tsubi would be my guess.


----------



## gucci fan

i was going to say tom ford.


----------



## Amywilliams

I was going to say marc jacobs, but not too sure


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Thanks, just looking for good pair of Aviators
If any suggestions please let me know


----------



## amanda

my advice on aviators is always ray-ban:  they perfected them, designer aviators often look like they're trying too hard to me.


----------



## breakfast lover

I'm almost positive that they're Tom Ford.


----------



## Belini

Hi Guys - Anyone know who is the designs these sunnies the lovely miss Alba is wearing? thanks


----------



## Belini

woops, i should say the photo is taken from jessicaalba.net!

thanks


----------



## xjsbellamias13

I saw it on a video so I had to take a screenshot in order to get a picture! lol.

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i107/xjsbellamias13/untitled.jpg

here is the link to the video incase any one would like to get more views of the glasses 
http://hannabeth.buzznet.com/user/video/play/240106/

If this helps any,I could have sworn I saw that the writing on the glasses starts with the word the, but I cant read it!

thanks so much!


----------



## xjsbellamias13

And also if you cant identify the glasses exactly I would love it if you could please give me some names of sunglasses that look similiar to these!
thanks!


----------



## lara0112

hm sorry don't know the glasses but there is something printed in the corner of the right side - maybe the name of the brand?


----------



## xjsbellamias13




----------



## Nefredity

Love the sunglasses, anyone know?  Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this thread.  Please remove if it is.  Thanks


----------



## perfectmare

I think they might be oliver peoples athena sunglasses


----------



## Compass Rose

I think they are fake.....like her.


----------



## karo

I really don't know who made them and they doesn't suit her at all IMHO.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

They are magic sunglasses that enable her to see the world only as _she_ imagines it.


----------



## Nefredity

perfectmare said:


> I think they might be oliver peoples athena sunglasses


 
Hi thanks, but i don't think they are cause i have a pair and they are much smaller than the one that she is wearing.  But thanks anyways for the quick response.


----------



## Danica

bagnshoofetish said:


> They are magic sunglasses that enable her to see the world only as _she_ imagines it.



HA! That made me laugh out loud.


----------



## H_addict

bagnshoofetish said:


> They are magic sunglasses that enable her to see the world only as _she_ imagines it.


 

OMG!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Joydaly

> Originally Posted by *bagnshoofetish*
> 
> 
> _They are magic sunglasses that enable her to see the world only as she imagines it._


----------



## irishpandabear

bagnshoofetish said:


> They are magic sunglasses that enable her to see the world only as _she_ imagines it.


 

Perfection~LOL!


----------



## bagnshoofetish

no really!  David Copperfield makes them...


----------



## PrincessMe

everything was so nice while she was away...no more pics of her to have to gag over ..ect


----------



## purly

I need a closeup, but they might be dolce...


----------



## missmustard

They look like a pair of Versaces I saw a while ago. I can't be sure though, sorry!


----------



## lilj

Those sunglasses are awesome! I dont think they're Versace, if your thinking of the last collection. I have no idea though, I want them too!


----------



## lilj

Could be Gucci, new collection, with the horsebit monogram on the arms...


----------



## Chaneller

Gucci GG2965 mother pearl/grey shaded sunnies.


----------



## mysterious

Chaneller said:


> Gucci GG2965 mother pearl/grey shaded sunnies.



Dead on. Those are the Gucci's for sure. (I work at a sunglass shop)


----------



## xjsbellamias13

Im going to bump this in the hopes that someone else knows what they are!


----------



## seedvila

Dior Airspeed, I believe.


----------



## xjsbellamias13

so i looked around and sure enough i found these.

http://www.framesdirect.com/framesfp/Versace-tcphpc/lb.html

they look extremely similai but idk,they dont seem to be exact.Like they are missing that bar thing that hilarys has on the top.do you guys think that this is the pair she is wearing in the above pic?


----------



## emilyharperfan

I was wondering if anyone knew who these sunglasses are by or where to find them. Thanks for any help!

http://hayden-p.com/gallery/albums/...ds/Enjoying A Day At the Beach 7 8 07/013.jpg
http://hayden-p.com/gallery/albums/...ds/Enjoying A Day At the Beach 7 8 07/030.jpg


----------



## Carrie Bradshaw

I think they are Marc Jacobs - I am looking


----------



## emilyharperfan

I saw some that were similar by Marc Jacobs, but I didn't find that exact style. Any others ideas? Thanks.


----------



## emilyharperfan

I thought I'd give this one more shot. I found a few more photos of the sunglasses.

http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/1266/haydenpanettiere400x300tk6.jpg


----------



## seedvila

Chanel, perhaps?


----------



## exquisite09

Anyone know?

Picture from Perezhilton.com


----------



## breakfast lover

I think it's called meltdown or something. Just kidding! I am pretty certain that it's Gucci.


----------



## *guccissima*

Does anyone know what's the model of this Dior sunnies Tara is wearing???
Thanx!


----------



## loserxstar

the picture is really far away, but i think it might be the overshine 2 model.


----------



## *guccissima*

I don't think so..., because the overshines have the big Dior logo all over the leg, thanks anyway *loserxstar. *Im going crazy trying to find them! they're sooo cute!!


----------



## biana83

I think theyre called subdior 1...i'm pretty sure these are it.





got the pic from http://www.sunglassesitaly.com/Productsview/2361.html


----------



## biana83

Actually the center part is different, let me see if I can try to get them again.


----------



## biana83

Sudior 2 is the model not subdior 1


----------



## *guccissima*

biana83 said:


> Sudior 2 is the model not subdior 1


 
Great! thank you so much *biana83 *, now i only have to ask my mom to get in miami, since i can't get them here in Peru...


----------



## biana83

No problem...enjoy them!


----------



## LVobsessed415

OMG these are so cute. I need to try on a pair.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I am looking for these black sunglasses
need to make purchase in two days 
please help me.


----------



## menond

the shading looks a lot like chanel with the shading, but very jacobs in style.  sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## claireZk

My first thought was Chanel, but I'm not that great with sunnies...


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I went shopping today on my lunch break these appear to be square but did not see any square chanels. 

Still looking if you hae any ideas, I would love large black square shapes


----------



## patois

Anyone know who makes Lindsay's sunglasses?


----------



## skannystyle




----------



## DamierAddict

found them!! :


http://www.shipmyshades.com/product_info.php?products_id=573


----------



## DamierAddict

^^ Carrera


----------



## caarlyntryl

I'm in love! Can anyone help me find these?


----------



## DamierAddict

if you post a side view mayb i can help you


----------



## caarlyntryl




----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I saw these gorgeous Chanel sunglasses and need them ID'd... the style, the season etc. Once I get the details, I'm going to buy them any way I can  

http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/9687/10999793gi8.jpg

The shape seems to flatter every face shape.


----------



## exquisite09

These are an older style. I bought mine in May of 2006 and the retail price was $500 CAD. I believe the style number is 5083.


----------



## shoebuyer37

Yes, I believe the year is 2005 for these, maybe even 2004.  I hope this helps narrow down your search.


----------



## glammm

You should try them on first, Kareena Kapoor can make a trash bag look great!
They are an older style however.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She does look lovely in the pic, doesn't she?

Wow, I didn't realize they were that old!


----------



## rilokiley1000

Hi! I found these in Vogue magazine. They are Roberto Cavalli and I want them so badly. I can't find them anywhere online. If anyone knows where to find these sunglasses please help. Or if you can even give me the model/style name. Thanks so much!


----------



## jjtop

wow funky, not sure who that is.


----------



## liveinlove

I think these are them:





ROBERTO CAVALLI CORALLO RC 441
http://www.otticanet.com/roberto-cavalli.cfm?p_codice_occhiale=CORALLO_RC_441&glasses_type=2


----------



## rilokiley1000

liveinlove said:


> I think these are them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROBERTO CAVALLI CORALLO RC 441
> http://www.otticanet.com/roberto-cavalli.cfm?p_codice_occhiale=CORALLO_RC_441&glasses_type=2



wow! thanks so much...i couldn't find them anywhere. have your ordered from the site before? they are authentic right??


----------



## deelaa

Those are nice......


----------



## liveinlove

I'm honestly not sure. I used to work at Solstice and Sunglass Hut so I always bought my glasses from there. But if theres a Solstice in your area (sgh doesn't carry RC) you can give them the style number and if they can track them down for you they can transfer them. They have a store emailing system that they do.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^^ i used to work in solstice as well!


----------



## liveinlove

^HAHA I miss it =(


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

What i the price??? These are soooo fine


----------



## Miss World

It doesn't matter what season they are, i think they still have a classic shape and the Chanel Logo is so pretty.

Kareena Kapoor looks absolutely divine in them, now i want them


----------



## Karen5000

Yes they are 5083. I got them for my sisters birthday a few years back


----------



## ch1c1

I'm thinking their mens glasses? But I don't know...cazals maybe?


----------



## villagegirl

I looks like the glasses I wore when I had the chemistry lab class.


----------



## juicygrl41

maybe try posting this in the celeb style forum


----------



## juicygrl41

hope someone can id these for you since i saw that you posted another thread in celeb style!!


----------



## girliceclimber

Dior made something like this a few years ago.


----------



## ch1c1

here are close ups of the front & side


----------



## baglady88

Off topic but..awww poor Rihanna..i hope she feels better.


----------



## allisonlynn0122

So I saw MK out in these sunglasses and I absolutely LOVE them, but can't figure out the brand or model. I've looked at Tom Ford and some other brands, and I think I may be close or just be missing the model, but if someone could help, I would GREATLY appreciate it! Thanks in advance.


----------



## mooks

They are definitely Tom Ford, I think maybe Raquel


----------



## allisonlynn0122

mooks said:


> They are definitely Tom Ford, I think maybe Raquel



thanks!! i think that was the model i was looking at, but i can't find black and white, i want the two-tone... i'll keep looking though, thanks!


----------



## Miss World

Bumping this thread!

For anyone that wants to know, Ashley Olsen is actually wearing sunglasses by the famous Italian brand, Persol. The sunglasses are either the large Persol PO 0649 or PO 0714.

Hope this helps someone in the future


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

They resemble RayBan Wayfarers but I don't think the logo is RayBan; I can't make it out. Anyone know? TIA!


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

I know it's ray ban but i need the style number or name for these. I have been looking but i cant find them any and allll help me be great 

TIA


----------



## IrisCole

There are a bunch of versions of the Ray-Ban aviator that look pretty similar (they come in different colors as well): http://www.shopstyle.com/browse?fts=ray+ban+aviator


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

yes, I have seen that link but it doesn't have those sunglasses

Im looking for the exact pair

calling LadyL


----------



## tatu_002

these are awesome, real big. Now I want to know too, and where you buy them please


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

^^ I will let you know if and when i find them =)


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

anyone??


----------



## Swanky

who is that celeb?


----------



## pyt468

Those r hot !!!! Please find them !


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> who is that celeb?


I dont think it's a celeb ( i googled her name)
 it was a photo from FB but that profile is no longer up


----------



## Swanky

ah, then let me move this to our accessories forum


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

bump


----------



## reece91

hi -
anyone know where this gal got her maroon colored shades?
thanks in advance
reece


----------



## reece91

ok, so i found out that these are Boden sunglasses.
problem is they are from 2008!  They aren't on their website at all anymore, and a google search didn't help.
anyone know where i could get them now?

thanks y'all
reece


----------



## mrme

Its a cheap "look a like" of Rayban Wayfarer...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ah, thanks. No wonder they didn't look right!


----------



## mrme

You can find some like these at asos.com & hm.com


----------



## debradoll

hi! i found pictures of this gorgeous girl on twitter and her glasses are SO cute. im dying to get the EXACT pair! can someone help me ID the exact model? the girl tweeted that it was d&g but i have no idea what model they are and where i can find them? please help me! thanks soooo MUCH in advance!


----------



## mrme

I think it is a noname brand...
But Just Cavalli sunglasses make some who looks almost like these... The model name is JC067


----------



## Swanky

you already posted this topic. . . 
We don't allow duplicates.
:closed:


----------



## prettygurrl19

i love them!! and must have them!!!

http://weheartit.com/entry/8101189


----------



## Jahpson

oooh! those look so familiar!!! BRB


----------



## prettygurrl19

hmmm... anyone?


----------



## hawaiianorchid

Gucci metal trim sunglasses, you can them at saks


----------



## prettygurrl19

hawaiianorchid said:


> Gucci metal trim sunglasses, you can them at saks



Thanks soo much!! I love the sunglasses in your dp! LOL .. which ones are they?


----------



## hawaiianorchid

prettygurrl19 said:


> Thanks soo much!! I love the sunglasses in your dp! LOL .. which ones are they?




Jason Wu "mia" sunglasses


----------



## Swanky

Hi!

Please only post CELEBS in our *Celebrity Can You ID? Forum*.
I'll move this to Wardrobe Accessories. . .


----------



## Caribeandiva

Does anybody know what brand these are on Korean singer Son Dambi back in 2008?


----------



## lilmountaingirl

They look like Gucci.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

yeah, seems like Gucci to me too


----------



## Caribeandiva

Thanks a lot! Off to search for them!


----------



## Caribeandiva

Lica said:


> The model is called Gucci GG2969S or Gucci GG2970S


Thank you so much! How did you find them?


----------



## Caribeandiva

Lica said:


> I could remember the one model number
> And when I tried to Google the model number I found the other



Well thank you!


----------



## Desert Diva

Many thanks!

 -- dd


----------



## Desert Diva

Thank you, Lica!

These Marc Jacobs are sooooooo close, but I don't think the sides are right (and even if they are the right ones, they're awful!):

http://www.endless.com/Marc-Jacobs-MMJ-242-Sunglasses/dp/B004OBYJ30

The lens shape is spot-on, though...


----------



## Desert Diva

These from Prada are close, too, but the lens shape is a little off... and the logo on the original post's photo doesn't really look like Prada to me...

http://www.nyciwear.com/product/PR61L5AV3O1/Prada-Aviator-Sunglasses-SPR-61L-5AV3O1.html


----------



## ericanjensen

Can anyone tell me what these sunglasses are that Audrina Patridge in wearing?  I've google searched for an hour & can't find them.

Thanks!!


----------



## addictedtolove

I think this is the proper place for a non-celebrity ID?

I think I NEED these sunnies!! I know the pictures aren't the best quality but any ideas are much appreciated! Thanks!!!


----------



## gmo

Those aren't Ray-Ban, but they do remind me of the RB4141 (Round Wayfarer):

http://www.ray-ban.com/usa/sunglasses/rb4141/601


----------



## addictedtolove

Wow they do! Thanks so much!


----------



## gmo

addictedtolove said:


> Wow they do! Thanks so much!



Glad to have helped! I actually have the RB4141 in black, and they're awesome! I bought mine off of Amazon and saved something like $45


----------



## StylishFarmer

Hi ladies , 


Can you please help me identify these sunglasses ? I think they look like the Celine 'Audrey' but these look bigger - which I prefer as they would suit me better. 





Sunglasses ID?


----------



## mixtress

Hello ladies, I just came across this photo of Angelababy - a model from Hong Kong and am wondering what sunglasses she is wearing.  It looks like Tom Ford but I am not too sure of the model.  Any insight from you ladies would be great!


----------



## SimoneSays

The detailing on the side definitely looks like Tom Ford, I think they are the Christophe -- http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Tom-F...&ci_sku=prod153850080skuSHINYBLACK&ci_gpa=pla


----------



## quackedup

they appear to be Prada cat eye sunnies
http://www.polyvore.com/prada_cat_eye_acetate_sunglasses/thing?id=59706158


----------



## veneti

can somebody please id these sunglasses Reese is wearing in legally blonde?


----------



## livethelake

Thanks!


----------



## livethelake

anyone?

thanks


----------



## miz.zou

Can anyone help identify the brand of these glasses? 

I took this pic of this ad in a magazine (probably Vogue, Harper's Bazaar, or Elle) last Sept or Oct (2012) because I liked the glasses, but of course I didn't get a pic of the brand. I tried to zoom in on the logo on the arm, but I can't make it out. Does the logo look familiar to anyone? 

I realize that these glasses may not even still be available, but even if they're not, perhaps I'll like others from the brand. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chessmont

I almost want to say the first letter looks like the "F" from Ferragamo.  It's just a wild guess


----------



## miz.zou

chessmont said:


> I almost want to say the first letter looks like the "F" from Ferragamo.  It's just a wild guess



Thanks for the suggestion! I'll look into that


----------



## starrynite_87

Saw these sunglasses on Instagram...can someone please ID them thanks in advance.


----------



## starrynite_87

Anyone???


----------



## Ms.Hermes

pls help can you id these sunglasses??


----------



## Ms.Hermes

or these glasses?


----------



## Ms.Hermes

anyone??? Please??


----------



## vika

Hello Ladies,
Hope someone can help me ID these sunnies....TIA!!!


----------



## vika

vika said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Hope someone can help me ID these sunnies....TIA!!!


----------



## HelenaHanbasket

Do any of you know what brand and/or style of sunglasses Ashlee Simpson is wearing here? 

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ee-simpson-look-alike-selfie-picture-20141110


Thanks so much for any help!!!!


----------



## beauxgoris

Greetings all. I recently saw these on a blog. So far no response as to what they are so I'm hoping someone here can i.d. for me! 



























These are from a different source - look the same, but again not sure:


----------



## klb4556

She's not a celeb but quite famous so I figured I could still post here. 

She showed these in one of her videos and I'm quite confused about them. She linked them to a site that said they were 4181's, but hers have the silver lines at the sides so they look like the new wayfarer, 2132's/ 45mm. My only thing is.. what color is that? I didn't think RB offered that frame/ lens color combo. Also, the Ray Ban etched into the right lens upper corner looks out of place, could it be that they're fake? hate to admit it.. lol

TIA for the help!


----------



## Star15Rin

I don't have a pic at the moment, but does anyone know what sunglasses Gwen Stefani puts on in her MasterCard ad?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Help!  Can anyone identify these Louis Vuitton sunglasses?


----------



## buonobi

Sparkletastic said:


> Help!  Can anyone identify these Louis Vuitton sunglasses?



looks so nice...


----------



## hennifer

Hello can anyone identify these sunglasses? Thank you.


----------



## mixtress

Hello ladies,  I am looking to buy a pair of new sunglasses and came across this pair on IG.  Anyone have an idea what brand/model these are?


----------



## DuRoBags

Can someone help ID these sunglasses?


----------



## DuRoBags

Here's another photo


----------



## Lounorada

DuRoBags said:


> Can someone help ID these sunglasses?


 Tom Ford 'Alicia' sunglasses
https://www.lyst.co.uk/accessories/tom-ford-alicia-silver-1/


----------



## DuRoBags

Lounorada said:


> Tom Ford 'Alicia' sunglasses
> https://www.lyst.co.uk/accessories/tom-ford-alicia-silver-1/


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## Lounorada

DuRoBags said:


> Thank you!!!


 You're welcome!


----------



## keishabuchanan

This glasses  are Oliver Peoples .Can someone id the model?Thanks for help!




http://s48.photobucket.com/user/kei...029947863495_603050473_n_zpszogmmwhd.jpg.html


----------



## heychar

Hi there

I'm going away on vacay and I really need to find these sunglasses before I go 

I posted a different pair in the ID thread but I didn't get a reply.

Could someone please help me...


----------



## heychar

Another pic


----------



## Hobbsy

They're Celine


----------



## heychar

Thankyou huni &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Can anyone Id the style number for these sunglassed I think they are Gucci but can't find teh style 


I can't tell if these are white or crystal from this photo.


----------



## misscaptain

I think those are Chanel but I have no idea about the style number.


----------



## CoralRhapsody

Coveting these sunglasses, can anyone ID them? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## ZombieCandi

I'm about 95% sure they are the Prada spr 09qs with black frames and shaded lenses. I just wanted to confirm with you guys just in case! Photos are from IG @thedemeler. TIA!


----------



## shaykay




----------



## MellyMochi

Fendi!


----------



## TarteTatin

can someone help me ID these?


----------



## MellyMochi

It's hard to tell from the angle, but my guess is Oliver Peoples (style OP 60), which are vintage. Those might be hard to get a hold of. However, Persol probably sells a very similar style and Celine has a current style like it too, except the nose bridge and trim are gold instead of antique and lenses are brown instead of green.


----------



## staceyjan

Maybe see concepts


----------



## Ann_4in_business

Maybe, you should look at "brylove"?


----------



## Sem1007

Was just watching Rocky III and am curious what sunglasses these are. All research returns Ray Ban aviators but these are rimless and can't find any Ray Bans like that ?

Thanks !


----------



## Mafa

Hi ladies. Came across a picture of these sunglasses but I have no idea where they are from. Hopefully someone can help :


----------



## keishabuchanan




----------



## klb4556

keishabuchanan said:


>



RB3447


----------



## klb4556

Mafa said:


> Hi ladies. Came across a picture of these sunglasses but I have no idea where they are from. Hopefully someone can help :


Looks like Barton Perreira, but not sure


----------



## Filifjonka

Please help to ID!
https://www.instagram.com/p/BRLUez9DW7k/?taken-by=ninasuess


----------



## DuRoBags

Please help ID! TIA!!


----------



## DenisseTan

It's tom ford


----------



## uhpharm01

Can you ID these sunglasses ? Thank you


----------



## uhpharm01

What brand are these ?


----------



## klb4556

DuRoBags said:


> Please help ID! TIA!!



These are Fendi 0025


----------



## klb4556

uhpharm01 said:


> What brand are these ?
> View attachment 3681225



These are Prada 01OS


----------



## klb4556

Mafa said:


> Hi ladies. Came across a picture of these sunglasses but I have no idea where they are from. Hopefully someone can help :


these look like Dior Composit 1.0, but not 100 percent positive.


----------



## uhpharm01

klb4556 said:


> These are Prada 01OS


Thank you


----------



## klb4556

uhpharm01 said:


> Thank you


if you decide to get these, please let me know what you think of the style, quality etc, I've had  my eye on them, but I haven't taken the plunge yet.


----------



## DuRoBags

klb4556 said:


> These are Fendi 0025



Thank you!!


----------



## keishabuchanan

Please help ID! 




http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f214/keishabuchanan/Screenshot - 8_6_2017  002_zpspo7xyskf.png


----------



## Frugalfinds

keishabuchanan said:


> Please help ID!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f214/keishabuchanan/Screenshot - 8_6_2017 002_zpspo7xyskf.png


Those look like they might be the Ray-Ban General.


----------



## Icing_Time

This was recently posted on Purseblog.com, but does anyone know the name of these sunglasses on Lily Collins? They are lovely.


----------



## giv_nchy

Anyone know where these sunglasses are from? They are worn by Evelina.


----------



## suzcoscos

Can anyone ID the model of these Gucci sunglasses?


----------



## Happy Luppy

Can anyone ID Posh's sunnies?


----------



## BatGirl2406

Hello Ladies,

Does any of you know what glasses Vanessa Paradis is wearing here?

Thank you in advance !!!


----------



## Emily2018

Happy Luppy said:


> Can anyone ID Posh's sunnies?



I'm pretty sure they're hers.... https://www.victoriabeckham.com/eyewear/aw16-vbs101-c01-black-solid-os.html#image-zoom-9034


----------



## klb4556

Not sure, do you have anymore pics? I'll look into it. This would be better posted in "can you i.d." though, many more people who might know look there


----------



## eustaciasgarden

I love these glasses but cannot find an ID.  Can one of you fabulous people help?


----------



## niightingale

Hi all, I am trying to identify these sunglasses that was worn by a popular Chinese internet celebrity. The logo looks like a little bird. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## heartfelt

Brand is Gentle Monster. The style looks like In Scarlet to me.


----------



## niightingale

heartfelt said:


> Brand is Gentle Monster. The style looks like In Scarlet to me.


Thanks so much!!


----------



## karylicious

Can anyone please help me find these glasses? The article give the brand but it is nowhere to be found on the site...




View attachment 4233058


View attachment 4233059


----------



## missD

Can anyone ID these sunnies? Thanks!


----------



## AshTx.1

Hi guys! Looking for ID on these sunglasses worn by Emma Roberts in AHS. Thanks in advance!


----------



## iamshoediva

Ladies, can you please help me identify these SUNGLASSES!! Thanks in advance!! Merry Christmas.


----------



## klb4556

missD said:


> Can anyone ID these sunnies? Thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4251531





Might be Le Specs, but if not I'm sure they'd have something similar





AshTx.1 said:


> Hi guys! Looking for ID on these sunglasses worn by Emma Roberts in AHS. Thanks in advance!




These are the Illesteva "Emmanuelle"


----------



## missling

I think these are Tom Ford sunglasses? Can anyone ID these sunnies and tell me what the style name is? Thanks!


----------



## Ewakpanetta

Would love your help in identifying these sunglasses, worn by Megan. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## balenciagrace

Can someone ID these sunglasses? Been looking for a white pair for summer!


----------



## angel4u

*Hello all,
 Thank you for your help in advance.. I’m in love with this sunglasses.. please help identify.. much appreciated ..*


----------



## Love Of My Life

If you love them why just not wear them & enjoy?

Does having a designer label make you love the more?..LOL


----------



## A1aGypsy

Is that you or are you trying to identify them so you can purchase them (ie. that isn’t you and you are looking for them?)


----------



## Love Of My Life

A1aGypsy said:


> Is that you or are you trying to identify them so you can purchase them (ie. that isn’t you and you are looking for them?)



Looks like she is sightseeing & wearing them..


----------



## klb4556

angel4u said:


> *Hello all,
> Thank you for your help in advance.. I’m in love with this sunglasses.. please help identify.. much appreciated ..*


I think these are Swarovski


----------



## vannguyen57

niightingale said:


> Hi all, I am trying to identify these sunglasses that was worn by a popular Chinese internet celebrity. The logo looks like a little bird. Thanks in advance for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4179193
> View attachment 4179194


Logo with Letter V, Gentle Monster from Korea.


----------



## guccissima

Does anyone know what these sunglasses are? TIA!!


----------



## nekkid

From Love Wedding Repeat Movie on Netflix. Any ideas?


----------



## JessieGalal

angel4u said:


> *Hello all,
> Thank you for your help in advance.. I’m in love with this sunglasses.. please help identify.. much appreciated ..*


these are gucci.. was just looking at them earlier


----------



## JessieGalal

iamshoediva said:


> Ladies, can you please help me identify these SUNGLASSES!! Thanks in advance!! Merry Christmas.



these got the Gucci vibes... can't confirm but check their sunnies


----------



## Monoi

Can anyone id these ones? I cant figure out which brand it is. Thank u


----------



## lmiller4

JessieGalal said:


> these are gucci.. was just looking at them earlier



Do you happen to know the frame name? I can’t seem to locate these anywhere. Thank you!


----------



## Lejic

Hello, there’s an apparel ID thread but not an accessory one that I saw, I apologize if I’ve missed it.

Can anybody help ID these glasses please?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5004066


----------



## ative65

Hello, I clicked on the link and I get an error message. Could you try and repost it?


----------



## missnathalie

Anyone knows what brand these sunglasses are from??


----------



## missnathalie

Anyone knows the brand? Or something similar?


----------



## Swanky

Who is the celeb?


----------



## missnathalie

Swanky said:


> Who is the celeb?


Its not a celeb, its a girl on instagram that I saw


----------



## Swanky

This forum is for items seen on celebs only. I’ll move it for you!


----------



## rutabaga

Any ideas what style Miu Miu sunglasses these may be? TIA!


----------



## Sina08

I can’t find any info about these sunglasses Paris is wearing for the shoot. Maybe someone here can help? Tia!


----------



## Louboutin329

Sina08 said:


> I can’t find any info about these sunglasses Paris is wearing for the shoot. Maybe someone here can help? Tia!
> 
> View attachment 5179342











						QUAY DON'T @ ME WHITE CATSEYE SUNGLASSES
					

Order the Quay Don't @ Me White Catseye Sunglasses from In The Style USA. Free delivery on orders over $100




					us.inthestyle.com


----------



## Sina08

Louboutin329 said:


> QUAY DON'T @ ME WHITE CATSEYE SUNGLASSES
> 
> 
> Order the Quay Don't @ Me White Catseye Sunglasses from In The Style USA. Free delivery on orders over $100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> us.inthestyle.com


 Thank you so much! I wasn’t expecting such a quick response.


----------



## Narnanz

Does anyone of the fabulous members here happen to know the style name and/or year/season these Galliano sunglasses came out.


----------



## Tatze

Hello everybody, could you help me finding out which model of Tom Ford sunglasses the girl on the photo is wearing ?
Thanks very much in advance .....


----------



## ingvar

Hi guys! Does everybody have any idea what eyewear it can be? I’ve checked almost everywhere and couldn’t find smth similar


----------



## Tomaso

Anybody happen to know the brand/model of these ones?  Thanks for any help!


----------



## Tina-M

Hello, can anyone identify these sunglasses from 365 days: This day worn by Laura in this scene? I tried every key word for searching but without success.Thank you so much!


----------



## Tina-M

Hello, can anyone identify these sunglasses from 365 days: This day worn by Laura in this scene? I tried every key word for searching but without success.Thank you so much!


----------



## Minreem

Hi,
Can you please help me Identify these sunglasses?


----------



## lill_canele

Maybe Valentino?


----------



## Swanky

Is this a celeb?


----------



## Minreem

Thanks


----------



## Minreem

Swanky said:


> Is this a celeb?


A stylist


----------



## Swanky

Ok, this is for celebs only. I’ll move it.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

I know these are Celine, does anyone know the model?


----------



## lill_canele

Maybe these? Found on Fashionphile


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Maybe. I also found these, do you think they look the ones? 









						Celine CL4004IN Wayfarer Polarized Sunglasses
					

Men's, Women's and Kids Designer Sunglasses from Fashion brands such as, Fendi, Gucci, Maui Jim, Dior and more available at Solstice Sunglasses.




					solsticesunglasses.com


----------



## lill_canele

nyc_hou_mia said:


> Maybe. I also found these, do you think they look the ones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine CL4004IN Wayfarer Polarized Sunglasses
> 
> 
> Men's, Women's and Kids Designer Sunglasses from Fashion brands such as, Fendi, Gucci, Maui Jim, Dior and more available at Solstice Sunglasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> solsticesunglasses.com


The shape looks more correct.
But from your first photo I can’t tell if there is a lens gradient or not.


----------



## beauxgoris

Hello all, I'm looking for these more cat eye club master style sunglasses. The photo was a recent post on a street style account (no luck there) so hoping they're around and someone can ID. Thank you!


----------



## baghagg

Can anyone ID these sunglasses?  Thanks in advance!


----------

